

Show HN: Christmafy – Spread the Holiday Joy - danecjensen
http://www.christmafy.com

======
inspiredworlds
I like this idea! Great name btw.

I'm having trouble dragging the objects onto there. The images don't seem to
stay on there. When I let go of the image, it goes back to the menu area.

Also you should check out Canva which has drag and drop feature. Its more
fully featured but i like the simplicity of yours. Its for quickly creating
blog and social media graphics.

------
klunger
Nice work!

Suggestion: include a way to delete objects that have been added. It might
also be nice to be able to flip or rotate them.

Also, you have reindeer horns but no big red nose?! Maybe add that too?

[http://www.christmafy.com/designs/b9omjoPyqp](http://www.christmafy.com/designs/b9omjoPyqp)

~~~
danecjensen
Hey thanks! Definitely features I'm going to include in the next version.

------
hanspeide
Saving the image seems to result in a blank PNG. Maybe add a button where the
user can download the image?

